# AEP Open at Seneca Lake?



## devilbass (Jun 5, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the AEP Open at Seneca this weekend June 7 or 8. Whats the entry fee, is it a true open? How many boats. Any Info?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

I dont know but tuscarswas county bassmasters has a club tournament on the 8th


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

DB That is an employeyes tourny I fished it with my Dad last year reg. was fri night and tourny was today


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Who runs the Tusc County Bassmasters? Id like to get a little more info...


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Frank Page runs it and it has a 30 team limit


----------

